# Aging horses by teeth



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Determining Age of Horses by Their Teeth

Thats about the only chart I could find that you could actually see everything (everything else was too small or something you had to buy)

I did find a bunch of written articles with no pictures.

I hope everything works out with your newest addition


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

From Wikipedia:​ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horse_teeth
OR
The Equine - Horse Directory -The Horse, Horses, Equestrian and Riding Information - Teeth

edited because the wikipedia copy and paste didn't work well...


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, if this worked, here's his teeth. Any guesses? I'm not usually buried in horse teeth, so I'm totally ignorant of this, unless it's noticing if they are in their twenties vs a 6 yr old. LOL


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Those all look like milk teeth to my inexperienced eye. I'd put him at 2.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the links, btw! I appreciate the legwork. 

Yes, hubby and I looked and thought he was 2 by the chart,so perhaps the original owner was truthful, about that, anyways. The gal that rescued him was just guessing he was older.

Thanks again. We'll see when the teethies start falling out,I guess. =)


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

from the experince I have with horse teeth, which is not much, just from seeing my own and a few others teeth, he looks like he still has all his milk teeth. I agree with what was said before


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I wonder how much his lack of proper nutrition will delay his normal dental changes... I would err on the higher number for age if it becomes a question later on... but really, it would only be 6 months or so I'd think.


----------

